# 25-06 Ackley Improved



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

I looking for some reloading data for the 25-06 Ackley Improved. I can't seem to find anything on this cartridge. The barrel on my Rem 25-06 I have is in BaaaaaD shape. getting a new one screwed on, It's going to be the .25 Gibbs or the 25-06 Ackley(if I can find the Info I want for it)


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Source: P.O. Ackley Handbook For Shooters & Reloaders

The 25-06AI 100 Grain Bullet
55 Grains 4350
3450 FPS

100 Grain Bullet
58 Grains 4831
3561 FPS

A couple of notes Ackley mentions, Fireforming should be done with a full charge, a reduced load is dangerous with this case; This round is very hard on barrels; Standard Twist would be 1-10.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks Hunt4Ever, Do you know where I might be able to find the book the data comes from?? Also, got any info for a 115 and 120 grain bullet...


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I got the books, it is a pair, from Sinclair in Indiana. Their home page is:
http://www.sinclairintl.com/ 

For the books: (Copy and Paste)

https://www15.secure-website.net/~sinclai/shopping.html

They stopped at 117 grain bullets. They were 53 grains of 4350 at 3275.

[This message has been edited by Hunt4Ever (edited 11-29-2000).]


----------

